
Elon Musk Is Working Too Hard - kgwgk
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-08-17/elon-musk-is-working-too-hard
======
okket
Poor Elon. Shall we start a GoFundMe campaign for him? I mean nothing is
sadder than seeing a billionaire going broke. Not even drowning puppies.

See also:

"Tesla factory workers reveal pain, injury and stress: 'Everything feels like
the future but us'"

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/may/18/tesla-
wor...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/may/18/tesla-workers-
factory-conditions-elon-musk)

~~~
minimaxir
You're being sarcastic, but: [https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/17/the-internet-
just-crowdfun...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/17/the-internet-just-
crowdfunded-billionaire-elon-musk-a-new-couch/)

------
dv_dt
Musk obviously needs a vacation to get some physical rest as well as recover
some mental perspective. It would be a win for him and his endeavors if
someone in his circle could convince him of that.

I've seen too many instances where that kind of self-exhaustion crosses a
threshold and bad decisions start getting made.

